# Cappuccino



## Grannylorraine (Apr 13, 2017)

I think I may have to give up my daily cappuccino,  I think this is why my bs is spiking so much at breakfast.  Yesterday I did not have a cappuccino and my bg only rose by 1 with natural yogurt and berries, today I had my cappuccino immediately after my breakfast when I took my bs 3 hrs later, I was in a meeting so could not do at 2 hr, it had gone up by 4.  I don't have any chocolate sprinkles on it either.

Oh well I am sure I will get to enjoy just having meat and veg and drinking water as I am not keen on fizzy drink and don't like tea.


----------



## Robin (Apr 13, 2017)

Before you give it up entirely, try decaf. I find caffeine always shoots my blood sugars up. ( the alternative is that it's the carbs because of the amount of milk, so you could try having a smaller amount of milk and topping it up with water, a sort of flat white)


----------



## Grannylorraine (Apr 13, 2017)

Thanks for the advice,  I will try decaf and a plain white coffee.


----------



## Dollypolly (Apr 13, 2017)

Have your tried it with with cream no sugar that's what I have and it doesn't spike me.
It is an acquired taste though


----------



## Grannylorraine (Apr 13, 2017)

Dollypolly said:


> Have your tried it with with cream no sugar that's what I have and it doesn't spike me.
> It is an acquired taste though


I haven't but I will try that.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Apr 13, 2017)

I gave up latte and only have coffee with cream now, but I only have 1 or 2 a week as I'm mainly a tea drinker.


----------



## Grannylorraine (Apr 13, 2017)

Strange some of the things that affect us.


----------



## Dollypolly (Apr 13, 2017)

Oh isn't it.


----------



## KookyCat (Apr 13, 2017)

Latte spikes me, a proper cappuccino or a flat white doesn't because it's mostly foam, so definitely worth a try on the different types front, ironically filter coffee with cold milk and one sugar doesn't even cause a vague rumble....and yet a Diet Coke is liable to cause me some ructions so there's clearly some sort of caffeine/hot milk situation bit I'll be puzzling that one for the rest of my natural I think


----------



## Grannylorraine (Apr 13, 2017)

was 9.9 when I got home from work, so that is nearly normal for that time of day.  A meal out caused a 2.5 rise which I didn't think was too bad as I had a small amount of potato with my dinner.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Apr 14, 2017)

I usually have 4 or 5 coffees every morning with no effect on my BS.  Caffeine does make me wee for England, though.


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 21, 2017)

Grannylorraine said:


> was 9.9 when I got home from work, so that is nearly normal for that time of day.  A meal out caused a 2.5 rise which I didn't think was too bad as I had a small amount of potato with my dinner.


Wow 9.9 Lorraine  - that's a huge dip from the numbers you've been having recently - well done u x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 21, 2017)

I drink the sachets of skinny lattè and cappuccino but have radically cut them down of late to one of each per day - they were spiking my bgls  - instead I drink decaf tea and water and the occasional decaf coffee with cream  - delicious  x
WL


----------



## Grannylorraine (Apr 21, 2017)

I have given up the cappiccino's and now my post breakfast bg is a really small rise.


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 21, 2017)

Grannylorraine said:


> I have given up the cappiccino's and now my post breakfast bg is a really small rise.


Good for you  Lorraine  - we have to make sacrifices at some point or another to gain the results we want to achieve don't we  - one thing at a time then test  - are you drinking more water now in place of the cappuccinos? x
WL


----------



## Grannylorraine (Apr 21, 2017)

Not really as I don't get very thirsty anymore, but I have tried sipping water more regularly today to see if that helps.  BG was 10.7 when I got home from work, so an improvement.  But I am feeling really down and tearful due to high level this morning, something that happened at work (I know at my age I should let things go over my head), and feeling that there is very little I can eat without it spiking my bg.  Meals are so boring and tomorrow I am going out for the day and will have to go armed with a salad, knife & fork, so much easier to buy something there but I know it will be sandwiches, pancakes, jacket potatoes, pastries, so nothing I can eat, so going to have to walk around with a bag of food all morning, not fun, it has almost put me off going for days out now.


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 21, 2017)

Grannylorraine said:


> Not really as I don't get very thirsty anymore, but I have tried sipping water more regularly today to see if that helps.  BG was 10.7 when I got home from work, so an improvement.  But I am feeling really down and tearful due to high level this morning, something that happened at work (I know at my age I should let things go over my head), and feeling that there is very little I can eat without it spiking my bg.  Meals are so boring and tomorrow I am going out for the day and will have to go armed with a salad, knife & fork, so much easier to buy something there but I know it will be sandwiches, pancakes, jacket potatoes, pastries, so nothing I can eat, so going to have to walk around with a bag of food all morning, not fun, it has almost put me off going for days out now.


No please dont let that happen Lorraine  - place all your own food & water in a cooler bag - if you have one  - so it will keep  - and try to put what happened at work out of your mind for now (you can deal with this later) so you can enjoy your day out  - it's better you go out for the day rather than sit at home thinking about it  - I hope you have a lovely day out & that the weather is favourable, take care hun.
WL


----------



## Manda1 (Apr 22, 2017)

Oh love I feel your pain I too like those coffees and I have noticed a spike after having them  also this change in diet can be boring and days out a pain. But I guess we can do this together and we can't let it stop us from living. We just need to look at it differently ... Good luck love x


----------



## Manda1 (Apr 22, 2017)

Just a thought if it turns out to be the cappuccino and not the affect of caffeine in general what about those flavoured coffees ? Dowe Egbert do different flavours don't they ?


----------



## Grannylorraine (Apr 22, 2017)

wirralass said:


> No please dont let that happen Lorraine  - place all your own food & water in a cooler bag - if you have one  - so it will keep  - and try to put what happened at work out of your mind for now (you can deal with this later) so you can enjoy your day out  - it's better you go out for the day rather than sit at home thinking about it  - I hope you have a lovely day out & that the weather is favourable, take care hun.
> WL


Thank you wirralass,  luckily it is an indoor event.  Yes nothing I can do about the work situation so I just have to get over it.


----------



## Carolg (Apr 22, 2017)

Grannylorraine said:


> Not really as I don't get very thirsty anymore, but I have tried sipping water more regularly today to see if that helps.  BG was 10.7 when I got home from work, so an improvement.  But I am feeling really down and tearful due to high level this morning, something that happened at work (I know at my age I should let things go over my head), and feeling that there is very little I can eat without it spiking my bg.  Meals are so boring and tomorrow I am going out for the day and will have to go armed with a salad, knife & fork, so much easier to buy something there but I know it will be sandwiches, pancakes, jacket potatoes, pastries, so nothing I can eat, so going to have to walk around with a bag of food all morning, not fun, it has almost put me off going for days out now.


Could you try an omelette wrap, even if you fill with cream cheese and ham, or whatever takes your fancy. Wrap up in cling film or tin foil, in your picnic bag. I sometimes cook omelette, lay out on chopping board to cool, and by time I've had a shower, it's ready to stuff n wrap. Btw, don't know what happened at work, but try to put it in a virtual box when you walk out the door-not easy I know. Good luck and have a lovely day.


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 22, 2017)

Manda1 said:


> Just a thought if it turns out to be the cappuccino and not the affect of caffeine in general what about those flavoured coffees ? Dowe Egbert do different flavours don't they ?


Yeah douwe egberts do a roasted hazelnut, smooth caramel and I think a vanilla, I have a smooth caramel one every afternoon but caffeine doesn't seem to effect my levels they are lovely drinks so might be worth a go @Grannylorraine x


----------



## MrJames (Apr 22, 2017)

I swapped cappuccino and lattes for americano with a splash of skimmed milk or sometimes soy. Thank goodness caffeine doesn't seem to affect my bs as I really couldn't do without my morning fixes. I once gave up for a three weeks and have never been so miserable. The first cup after that was amazing I felt so good


----------

